# Looking for floating plants



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you are in or near the stretch between McKinney and Las Colinas and have extra floating plants let me know.
Name a price, no problem.

Will be able to come by and pickup tomorrow, Saturday, early afternoon.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have some frogbit that I need to thin out and a little bit of duckweed that found its way into one of my tanks. The frogbit may have some tiny jumping insects that live on the surface (fish eat them). The duckweed is a very small amount. It is just getting started, but it has to go. I am in Plano and should be available most of the day or I can leave it on the porch if I know when you are coming. No charge.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you! I was looking specifically for frogbit.

Please text me your address at (214) five37-9seven59.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, it's a long drive for you, but I have TONS of frogbit. I'll send a PM.


----------

